# Berg's big girls all grown up



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Berg was my albino snake food boy that I rescued, and I bred him to a splashed doe. These girls are about 4 mo. old now.


----------



## Lesley (May 7, 2011)

Well done Berg.  
- And ... which variety are the other two in the bottom picture?
(Rather like them too )


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

They are all from the same litter. The dark ones are splashed; these girls are from a pairing of an albino buck and a splashed/tri doe. Their color is probably agouti, which dilutes the background and allows the darker splashing. Berg was a jumbo albino, and one of these girls is actually bigger than he was!

Albino and black eyed white occur in many tricolor and splashed litters because the c and c^e (albino and extreme dilutions) on work well together with any of the other c locus dilutions in producing tris and splashed meeces. Since each parent carried albino, about half the babies are albino, and half splashed, as there was no other marking genes involved.


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

wow, the girl in the 2nd pic is huge :shock:


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

Wow I love them ! So big an beautiful


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

